
Dr. Don Gurnett, U. Iowa Space Physicist Retires - cothomps
https://now.uiowa.edu/2019/05/gurnett-retirement-story
======
cothomps
Dr. Gurnett is one of the principal investigators on the Voyager I & II
projects; his group was the one to discover the heliopause boundary.

